# hmmm aerate and soil amender machine



## (WLL) (Nov 14, 2007)

:jawdrop: well not exactly but it does a thorogh job!

(WLL), GET OFF MY YARD YA DARND MAD MAN!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 15, 2007)

Compact the soil, promote erosion, make too much noise....


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 15, 2007)

Didn't your daddy teach you never to armor all the seat on a motorcycle?!?


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 16, 2007)

Trikes are deadly.


Bikes are safer........



.


----------



## cuttinscott (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice Looking TRI Z makes me miss my ole Yamaha


Scott


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> Nice Looking TRI Z makes me miss my ole Yamaha
> 
> 
> Scott


thank you!


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 3, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Trikes are deadly.
> 
> 
> Bikes are safer........
> ...


trikes are deadly,guns are deadly,and spoons make u fat!!!lol people are most deadly.


----------

